# Sony Vegas Pro 12 Question



## Kryscent (Nov 9, 2013)

So I got a video, I'm going to describe it briefly for easier understanding.

It's a video of a game, and slightly below the video there's a row of text which I don't want it, my objective is I want to cut out the row of text below and I want to replace it with another text into the video, same place.

Any idea how to do it with Sony Vegas Pro 12? Please help thank you!!


----------

